
Oumuamua may be alien light sail: Harvard astronomers - ColinWright
https://www.news.com.au/technology/science/space/oumuamua-harvard-researchers-suggest-strange-interstellar-object-may-be-alien-light-sail/news-story/6527afbbd9e1350a77ba8618da2c1b9e
======
zimpenfish
> Professor Loeb [...] a project [...] that seeks to speed up our search for
> extraterrestrial intelligence.

Never underestimate the ability of someone to make overly grand claims on the
flimsiest of evidence if their grant money depends on it being in the news.

